# Used Ford 7.3 Diesel 2000



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I went and looked at a 2000 f-250 tonight. Clean truck 125000 mi. Original owner. Seems we can work out a price close to blue book on it. The only thing I noticed was the oil pan was replaced he said it was rusting thru and leaking so he had it replaced. and its leaking from the dipstick tube assembly. He says theres some big nut that needs to be tightened. I had my 18 month old with me so no crawling under the truck. He said all his maint was done at the quick lube by his house and he could get a print out for me. Like I said the truck is super clean the guy is anal about the interior thats for sure.

What kind of Should I be afraid of the 125,000 mi I know the engine is good for much more but what about transmissions and all the other stuff. He also replaced the ball joints and tie rod ends within the past 6 months.

He also has replaced the front hubs with new stainless ones something about the factory ones sticking and vacuum at the hub?

Thanks
Duane


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I would check the price of his oil changes to reflect the 17 quarts of oil needed for the 7.3l. Two years ago I bought a used 01 F350 super crew 4x4 LB 7.3l TD with 200,000 miles. The transmission was rebuilt at 175,000 miles. I replaced the Ball joints when I bought it. Last year I did the rod ends and transmission filter. I love this truck. James


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Quick lube places are not that good, I have heard horror stories from other diesel guys.

125k miles is nothing for the 7.3 and I could understand the rusty oil pan, because a 2000 with only 125k miles had to do some sitting. Also good that the front end work was done.

Trans will hold up fine. AS LONG AS you get gauges and an oversized cooler. Couple buddies have cooked a few. One cooked 2 before he listened to me. Got one with a warranty, ONLY IF he put a gauge and oversized cooler. No prob ever since.

They do wear brakes fairly quick, so I would check on them and see when they were done. Not a deal breaker, but you can figure that into deal.

Make sure if it was modded it hasn't been abused. Modding is good as long as it is not abused.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A friend of mine has that year truck and it's been very good. He did have the transmission fixed at about 85K miles. He told me that particular year, and maybe 99s as well, had a weak spot in the torque converter that led to fairly early failures. Since he did the transmission about 3 years ago he's had no problems and says it runs even better than before. Also check out this guys website it might be helpful in figuring out what to look for.

http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

MJRey said:


> A friend of mine has that year truck and it's been very good. He did have the transmission fixed at about 85K miles. He told me that particular year, and maybe 99s as well, had a weak spot in the torque converter that led to fairly early failures. Since he did the transmission about 3 years ago he's had no problems and says it runs even better than before. Also check out this guys website it might be helpful in figuring out what to look for.
> 
> http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/


+1 on the powerstrokehelp.com website. Excellent information. The dipstick tube oil leak is a little more involved than tighening the nut. There is an o-ring inside the oilpan that needs to be replaced. Watch these videos and it'll give you more insight in whats involved... http://powerstrokehelp.com/7.3liter/leaks/1of2.asp

I love my 97 7.3 diesel. I enjoy driving it more than my 08 6.4 diesel. The 7.3 is an excellent engine and very reliable.

Chris


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Went from a 99 F150 to a 2000 F350 7.3 chipped diesel and have never been more happy. Do add the tranny temp gauge along with a pyrometer gauge for the exhaust temp. Watch those temps and you will be truly satisfied and amazed at it's ability.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Duanesz said:


> I went and looked at a 2000 f-250 tonight. Clean truck 125000 mi. Original owner. Seems we can work out a price close to blue book on it. The only thing I noticed was the oil pan was replaced he said it was rusting thru and leaking so he had it replaced. and its leaking from the dipstick tube assembly. He says theres some big nut that needs to be tightened. I had my 18 month old with me so no crawling under the truck. He said all his maint was done at the quick lube by his house and he could get a print out for me. Like I said the truck is super clean the guy is anal about the interior thats for sure.
> 
> What kind of Should I be afraid of the 125,000 mi I know the engine is good for much more but what about transmissions and all the other stuff. He also replaced the ball joints and tie rod ends within the past 6 months.
> 
> ...


 I work for a Ford dealer in parts so.... If he had an OE Ford pan done and not an A/M, It came with the "o-ring" and the lower dipstick tube ( two pieces,ie BIG NUT that screw together one each side of the pan, sealed by a large o-ring to recieve the actual dipstick tube). Most likely the UPPER dipstick tube is rotted and was not replaced when the pan was done. We always do both at the same time. As far as problems with these trucks, there are not many. The 7.3 is one of the toughest, most reliable diesels ever built. If it weren't for the Global warming propaganda they would still be making it. These trucks eat ball joints, plan on doing them every 30-50,000 miles. The word on the trans is accurate, get a temp guage at a minimum and a bigger cooler wouldn't hurt. Glow plug relays are common for this too, but not very expensive, around $125+/-.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Well put deposit down on Sunday and will pick it up on Wed or Thurs. He took the truck to the shop and tightened the nut down and clean everything up real good and it was not leaking when I went back Sunday. I talked him down another 500 to cover the repair if it needs it anytime soon. So here goes my first diesel experience.

Duane


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Duanesz said:


> Well put deposit down on Sunday and will pick it up on Wed or Thurs. He took the truck to the shop and tightened the nut down and clean everything up real good and it was not leaking when I went back Sunday. I talked him down another 500 to cover the repair if it needs it anytime soon. So here goes my first diesel experience.
> 
> Duane


I think you will be satisfied you have done your work and I know you will enjoy "your first diesel experience" and we will be waiting for pics.

Jim


----------

